# Jāzeps Vītols - Symphony in E minor (1887) [source ????]



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jāzeps Vītols - Symphony in E minor (1887) has been posted on YouTube by 2-3 vloggers, but I can't locate the recording. It may be sourced from a radio or tv concert that was never commercially released.
Anyone know?

In any case have a listen and maybe even enjoy ...


----------

